# Wax like white drippings all over white pine trees???



## ChipDoogle

I have two white pines with this goo all over them that looks like drippings from a white candle / very waxy appearance. I do not believe it to be some kind of sap. If anyone knows what this is and if it is going to kill the pines any info you have would be greatly appreciated. Thanks Ryan

View attachment 243603
View attachment 243604


----------



## k5alive

sap


----------



## Sagetown

ChipDoogle said:


> I have two white pines with this goo all over them that looks like drippings from a white candle / very waxy appearance. I do not believe it to be some kind of sap. If anyone knows what this is and if it is going to kill the pines any info you have would be greatly appreciated. Thanks Ryan
> 
> View attachment 243603
> View attachment 243604



Pine Bark Beetles. They usually attack only trees that have been stressed by storms, heavy ice or snow that bends them over to extremes. These little short blackish, stocky built jointed guys are only 1/8" to 1/4" long. They burrow just under the bark which causes the thick chunky lard to build up. Woodpeckers don't help matters as they bore into the tree seeking these critters. They say to spray lightly with insecticide so as not to damage the trees, but I've had to really lay it on. I've lost two out of 5 trees.


----------



## Sagetown

Ohhh! I just saw the picture. You've got it real bad my friend. If that's a limb, it probably would be best to cut it off and burn it. Spray around the base of the trees in spring and fall too. If both trees are that bad, I don't know if you can save them. Mine weren't near that, and they got so weak they broke off where the bugs were the worse.


----------



## ATH

That looks more like pine bark adelgid than bark beetles...while not exactally like pine bark adelgid, I'm sticking with that until I see some other evidence to the contrary. (just google pine bark adelgid for more info, and let us know if that sounds right)


----------



## Raintree

I noticed droplets on the ground, is it possible that the pitch is oozing from higher in the tree?

If you had something like Pitch Canker Disease or a wound dripping from above, the lower limb may look like your pics.


----------



## Sagetown

ATH's post is very good, but after studying the OP's pics, I'm inclined to follow suit with Raintree. 1. Pine Bark Beetle are often found not too high ( less than 10' ) on the trunk. 
2. The pic appears to be on top (unusual) of a horizontal limb.
3. The heavy infestation of the adelgid is more splotchy than the Lumpy build-up we're seeing here.


----------



## ChipDoogle

Sagetown said:


> ATH's post is very good, but after studying the OP's pics, I'm inclined to follow suit with Raintree. 1. Pine Bark Beetle are often found not too high ( less than 10' ) on the trunk.
> 2. The pic appears to be on top (unusual) of a horizontal limb.
> 3. The heavy infestation of the adelgid is m
> ore splotchy than the Lumpy build-up we're seeing here.



Some of that white gunk is up higher in the tree as well, 15-20 in 40' trees. So wether its one are the other with that kind of infestation should the trees be dropped and burnt?


----------



## KellyBelle

Sagetown said:


> Pine Bark Beetles. They usually attack only trees that have been stressed by storms, heavy ice or snow that bends them over to extremes. These little short blackish, stocky built jointed guys are only 1/8" to 1/4" long. They burrow just under the bark which causes the thick chunky lard to build up. Woodpeckers don't help matters as they bore into the tree seeking these critters. They say to spray lightly with insecticide so as not to damage the trees, but I've had to really lay it on. I've lost two out of 5 trees.



I concur to a certain extent. It's not sap. My pines have yellow wax build up. Turns out it's borers. I used a Bayer Product, Bayer Advanced 12 month Tree & Shrub Protect and Feed, Concentrate II. I removed all the yellow 'lard' or 'wax', treated each pine with a couple 5 gallon buckets. I've kept my eyes open over the last 5 weeks and so far, so good. Oh and I did the old Jerry Baker 1 cup lemon dish soap in a 20 gallon sprayer. I "power washed my pines after scarping off the waxy lard. Now they're on my neighbors, oops. Now remember, I'm just a little old lady homeowner.


----------



## ATH

Thanks for the update! Hope the trees continue to stay healthy.


----------



## Sagetown

ChipDoogle said:


> Some of that white gunk is up higher in the tree as well, 15-20 in 40' trees. So wether its one are the other with that kind of infestation should the trees be dropped and burnt?



One of mine broke off and left 6 feet of trunk standing. It was infested clear around the tree. So if your tree is bad and a safety hazard, felling it would be my choice.


----------

